# Nottingham Yeast



## Yob (16/5/10)

evenin' all, Ive had a packet of Nottingham in the fridge for a month or so now and Ive read that its a fairly hungry yeast and good for cleaning up after itself, given time, I was planning a part partial (for my first attempt with non k&k and an Ale) and it was suggested that I not use the Nottingham but a US-05, this will be my first trip above 1040 so I just really dont know what to expect, either from the beer or primary.. fully stocked with adequate blow off tube now in prep though :excl: .... sooo.. what "type" fo beer is best for the Nottingham if not an Ale :blink: 

Thanks fellows
:icon_cheers:


----------



## razz (16/5/10)

What type of ale did you plan on making? Either of those yeast will be fine for what you intend to brew. I sampled a nice wheat beer on the weekend and it was made with US05.


----------



## warra48 (16/5/10)

Nottingham is an English Ale yeast, although it is fairly neutral in that it doesn't give much in the way of esters like some other English yeast. It should ferment vigorously and attenuate well. It also flocculates rather well. In my experience it is a clean fermenting ale yeast which doesn't add much in the way of yeast character to your beer.

US-05 is an American Ale yeast, and very good for American Pale or Amber style ales. It is a good fermenter, with medium attenuation and very little to no esters. It will allow the malt and hop character of your recipe to shine through. Given enough time or some cold conditioning, it flocculates well, in my experience.

So, use the yeast appropriate to the style you are brewing.

I don't think you need to use a blow-off tube with either of these yeast. An airlock, or clingwrap is all you'll need. If possible, I'd ferment the US-05 at 18C, and the Nottingham up to 20 to 21C.


----------



## Gavo (16/5/10)

Nottingham is good for English Ales/Bitters. It does a great job in an English bitter and is good to go from grain to brain in around eight days. I've done it in 12 days including carbing in the bottle.
It will give more emphasis on malt character and is good for that type of beer in comparison to US-05 giving more emphasis on hops. Drops out well.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Yob (16/5/10)

Thanks guys great info.. 

the brew is 'Loosly based' on an American Pale ale but im way left of hoppy toward being ballenced..using the kit and extract spreadsheeet from this site.. Great work.. 

Im also a bit resticted in the size of the boil I can do so its really just an experiment.. heres the recipe if it helps.

APA 1.7
LME .8kg
DME .8Kg
20lt

5lt boil
Light Crystal .5kg
Perle 20g @ 30min
Cascade 20g @ 10min

edit: Total brew 25 lt

Brings it to about a 1047 OG to a 4.9% in the bottle.. if Im doing it right.. which Im probably not  

So the dicicion is still out for me as to which would do a better job, I guess to be sure I should do it once each with both  

Once again thanks for the great advice AHB!!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/5/10)

US05 @ 19 degrees C goes nicely with Cascade. I would even dry-hop it with another 20g Cascade.


----------



## Yob (16/5/10)

Cheers man, still playing with those numbers a bit.. I should hav e about 10g of the cascade left over so will hurl that in too.. I like a nece clean.. yep I used it all in there


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/10)

razz said:


> What type of ale did you plan on making? Either of those yeast will be fine for what you intend to brew. I sampled a nice wheat beer on the weekend and it was made with US05.



Maybe you did, was it an American Wheat Beer ?????




warra48 said:


> Nottingham is an English Ale yeast, although it is fairly neutral in that it doesn't give much in the way of esters like some other English yeast. It should ferment vigorously and attenuate well. It also flocculates rather well. In my experience it is a clean fermenting ale yeast which doesn't add much in the way of yeast character to your beer.
> 
> US-05 is an American Ale yeast, and very good for American Pale or Amber style ales. It is a good fermenter, with medium attenuation and very little to no esters. It will allow the malt and hop character of your recipe to shine through. Given enough time or some cold conditioning, it flocculates well, in my experience.
> 
> ...


 Good advice, Nott gives a kind of dustiness in aroma/flavour, best suited to dark ales IMO. 



Gavo said:


> Nottingham is good for English Ales/Bitters. It does a great job in an English bitter and is good to go from grain to brain in around eight days. I've done it in 12 days including carbing in the bottle.
> It will give more emphasis on malt character and is good for that type of beer in comparison to US-05 giving more emphasis on hops. Drops out well.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



No way, needs time.


How many times have you boys used this yeast??

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Duff (16/5/10)

Altbier.


----------



## mje1980 (16/5/10)

Screwtop said:


> Maybe you did, was it an American Wheat Beer ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey screwy, i tasted an APA made with Notto not long ago, cracking beer. When i asked which yeast, and was told notto, i nearly fell over. It had none of that particular notto flavour, and was a great beer. I know what you mean by your answers, but sometimes it works great. IMHO, i'd prefer other yeast's, but it can be a good yeast.


----------



## Yob (16/5/10)

Soooo.... Jury still out thenI guess  

Damnation... looks like Im gunna have to do it with both and report back in a month.. ooh it's a terrible fate :lol:


----------



## michaelcocks (16/5/10)

iamozziyob said:


> Soooo.... Jury still out thenI guess
> 
> Damnation... looks like Im gunna have to do it with both and report back in a month.. ooh it's a terrible fate :lol:



use notto only if you can keep the temp down
it ferments cleanly at sub 20c
above 20c it can give English esters

for your beer style though the us05 is the yeast for the style
it can be a bit dusty (takes a while to clear fully)


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/10)

mje1980 said:


> Hey screwy, i tasted an APA made with Notto not long ago, cracking beer. When i asked which yeast, and was told notto, i nearly fell over. It had none of that particular notto flavour, and was a great beer. I know what you mean by your answers, but sometimes it works great. IMHO, i'd prefer other yeast's, but it can be a good yeast.



Yes ...depends on style, temp and time. If I was to make a pale using Notto I would age it at least 5 weeks in the keg. But to be honest, I doubt it's capacity to make an APA to style.



michaelcocks said:


> use notto only if you can keep the temp down
> it ferments cleanly at sub 20c
> above 20c it can give English esters
> 
> ...



Qualifier: Have made over 30 ales using Notto, have not noticed much of a diff in ester production between 18 - 22. 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## manticle (16/5/10)

My qualifier is that I've not used Nottingham ever but if I was making an American ale I would use US05, if I was making an English ale (and had no access to liquid) I would use Nottingham or another English dried yeast. 

Once you are familiar with yeasts and their specific characteristics, you can make the decision to play around but until then, it's best to match yeast origin with intended style. Make an american beer - use an american yeast. Make a lager - use a lager yeast. Make a weizen - use a wheat yeast. Become an expert - start getting creative and playing around with odds and ends in the best way you see fit.


----------



## michaelcocks (16/5/10)

Screwtop said:


> Yes ...depends on style, temp and time. If I was to make a pale using Notto I would age it at least 5 weeks in the keg. But to be honest, I doubt it's capacity to make an APA to style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try it at 25c screwy 

for your american style use us05 jaymozz


----------



## Sle33v (27/5/18)

G'day all, I know this is a super old thread but I used Nottingham for the first time and after 2 weeks in the bottle it was undercarbonated. I noticed that the yeast had fallen out of suspension and compressed at the bottom of the bottle like I'd never seen before. I rolled the bottles and left them another week and they are pretty good now but I think I can taste residual dextrose in solution. My question is; Is this normal for Nottingham to take this long to condition?


----------

